# Strikeforce: Sergei Kharitonov vs Andrei Arlovski



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)




----------



## K R Y (Nov 19, 2007)

200k Arlovski.


----------



## Relavate (Dec 21, 2010)

7k pitbull.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Aaarghhh, i really want to bet on Arlovski but is he going to pull it off?


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Glass jaw jones...


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Wait, where you referring to Arlovski's chin?  He got clipped a few times by Bigfoot and i suppose he throws a strong punch. I hope things have gotten better.


----------



## andromeda_68 (Jul 2, 2009)

andrei! <3


----------



## Guy Incognito (Apr 3, 2010)

Arlokski.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Make sure nobody bets on draws on these Strikeforce HW Grand Prix fights, they won't let one happen and will go to a 4th judge Coker says. Unfortunately the forum doesn't let you take out the draw option without messing up the bets people have left so it's staying. But don't worry you can go for draw on the under card vbookies if you miss that kind of stuff.


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

dudeabides said:


> Make sure nobody bets on draws on these Strikeforce HW Grand Prix fights, they won't let one happen and will go to a 4th judge Coker says. Unfortunately the forum doesn't let you take out the draw option without messing up the bets people have left so it's staying. But don't worry you can go for draw on the under card vbookies if you miss that kind of stuff.


Dammit! I was going for a Draw too!!! :angry01:


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Sergei by KO, he is dark horse for the tournament and he is very underrated and the last man to Ko overeem and beat him and he beat werdum too


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

UFC_OWNS said:


> Sergei by KO, he is dark horse for the tournament and he is very underrated and the last man to Ko overeem and beat him and he beat werdum too


A win is a win so dont get me wrong but that was 4 years ago, and fighters change night and day in just a couple of years.

And Overeem just didnt look impressive in that fight like he usually does, so i dont look to into that fight, but its still impressive.

And his Kick Boxing record isnt so hot but this is MMA so you never know, but Andrei has been looking better, and has been trying to redefine himself, it will be close.

This is my hardest fight to call on the card


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

true but sergei is very underrated and very good at mma, k1 not so much but mma very well rounded and some very good wins over quality opponents.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

Come on guy's, Andrei to the finals!


----------



## Machida Karate (Nov 30, 2009)

Rauno said:


> Come on guy's, Andrei to the finals!


PFFF! LOL, maybe this fight TOPS, but he will get OWNED by Barnett.... Not even a question sorry lol


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

i hate barnett that dumbass drug taker, he doesnt even care tio get a us licence


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

8gs on arlovski!


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

220k on arlovski!!


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Kharitonov by KO!



> Round 1 - Leg kick by Arlovski and a nice right hand. Kharitonov looking to throw straight punches and Arlovski gets in with a right hand. Uppercuts in the clinch by Arlovski and Sergei with a few light shots. Nice jab by Arlovski. Kharitonov is slow to get off here and Arlovski is beating him to the punch. Kharitonov landing some nice body shots in the clinch. The jabs are landing good for Arlovski but now Kharitonof starts to land and a big right hand drops him and a few huge shots and Arlovski is out cold on the ground with his eyes wide open. Brutal KO and Arlovski's career is pretty much over. Sergei Kharitonov wins by KO (punches), round 1.


http://www.bloodyelbow.com/2011/2/12/1989383/strikeforce-fedor-vs-silva-live-results-and-commentary


----------



## attention (Oct 18, 2006)

I guess he can always rematch Tim Sylvia at Titan :confused02:


----------



## enceledus (Jul 8, 2007)

Poor Arlovski and his glassjaw. He would be so much better if he could take a shot. His standup always looks so clean and tight. It's unfortunate he has no chin.


----------



## Walker (May 27, 2007)

AA is done- very good skills but his chin is gone and cannot take a punch anymore- 4 KOs in a row​


----------



## HexRei (Apr 27, 2007)

Yep it would seem his brain is fried.


----------



## hixxy (Sep 7, 2007)

Some more credits for me


----------

